# Removing faded paint from plastic cranks



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

Just started air-brushing, and love this section of the site. Seeing some tremendous work out there !!

Anyway, I've got a few well faded naked series plastic cranks that I want to remove the remaining color that's left, to prep for a new paint job. What's the best method.

GR


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

If they are in decent shape, my method is to scuff the blanks and put another base coat of white on them before I repaint. If the blanks are in bad shape, I patch them and then put a coat of epoxy on to get a smooth surface before I repaint.

jeremy


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Keep some scotch brite pads (heavy duty green ones) handy to wash them down, it cleans them good and sort of scuffs them up for paint, the paint will stick like glue, get yourself some krylon fusion paint for your white base coat as well, much quicker than airbrushing a base layer...after you tape off the lips of course.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

As stated above, don't remove it. I scuff with 220. If that doesn't break the factory coating, it's good to prime. I float out any chips or blemishes with 500 wet-dry, then prime. Sand again if necessary. Only finishes I ever have to remove are peeling chrome or someone else's peeling customs. LOL


----------

